# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Φέρι που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ [Ferries that never sailed]

## Ellinis

Με την ευκαιρεία ορισμένων ιστορικών φωτογραφιων που παρουσιάστηκαν στο φόρουμ, σκέφτηκα να ανήξω ένα θέμα για τα επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά πλοία που ύψωσαν τη γαλανόλευκη αλλά δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ.

Για αρχή, μια φωτογραφία του ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ., για το οποίο έγραψε εδώ ο Finnpartner_1966 εδώ.
Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε to 1947 ως φορτογοποστάλι στη Σουηδία, με το όνομα Paraguay. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για την Mediterranean Link Lines και άρχισε να μετασκευάζεται σε ε/γ-ο/γ για να ταξιδέψει Πρίντεζι-Πάτρα-Πειραιά. Τελικά οι εργασίες δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν και το καράβι διαλύθηκε το 1976.

Και μια φωτογραφία του ως PARAGUAY από το βιβλίο "fartyg jag skadat".
paraguay.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως γράφτηκε και εδώ το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ είχε ένα αδελφάκι. Τα δύο πλοία αγοράστηκαν μαζί από τη Βενεζουέλα. 
Και ενώ το ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ έφτασε στην Ελλάδα για να καταστραφεί μετά από 2 χρόνια, το αδελφάκι του ISLA DE CUBAGUA δεν έφτασε ποτέ.
Βυθίστηκε ενώ το ρυμουλκούσαν 100 μίλια δυτικά από τη Madeira.

Μια όμορφη φώτο του και πάλι από το βιβλίο "fartyg jag skadat".

nordia.jpg

Και ένα κουίζ, πιο άλλο φέρι είχε την ίδια μοίρα?
</B>

----------


## capten4

enoeis, prin erthei ellada, i otan efige ?

----------


## Ellinis

> enoeis, prin erthei ellada, i otan efige ?


Bυθίστηκε καθώς ερχότανε, γι’αυτό δεν πρόλαβε να πάρει και Ελληνικό όνομα.
¶τυχη εταιρεία η Πυργί Χίος, το ένα της βυθίστηκε, το άλλο κάηκε. ¶ραγε να ήταν καλά ασφαλισμένα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jps

Ή ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ. ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ "ΜΑΜΙ" ?!?!?!?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ή ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ. ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ "ΜΑΜΙ" ?!?!?!?


*Κ Α Κ Ι Ο Υ Λ Ε Σ !!!*  :Razz: 

Απλά φίλε μου δεν είσαι σε θέση να καταλάβεις το μέγεθος και την αξία μιας τέτοιας ...μνημειώδους και μεγαλόπρεπης μετασκευής !!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλο ένα καράβι που καταστράφηκε καθοδόν ήταν το ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ, το πρώτο επιβατηγό του Γιαννάτου της Med Link Lines.

Nαυπηγημένο ως Cobenhavn το 1966, αγοράστηκε το 1993 από το Π.Ν. της Χιλής για το οποίο λειτουργούσε ως βοηθητικό των υποβρυχίων.
Στο ταξίδι του για Πειραιά έπιασε φωτιά και εγκαταλείφθηκε από το πλήρωμα του. Τελικά ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Αγ.Βικέντιο και τελικά στην Ελευσίνα οπού και διαλύθηκε αργότερα.

Παρακάτω φωτο του καταστραμένου πλοίου, μάλλον δεμένο στου Σάββα, από το fakta.

armonia_1966_2.jpg

----------


## xara

Ενα πολύ όμορφο καράβι, που κι αν ταξίδεψε σχεδόν σε όλο τον κόσμο, στην Ελλάδα δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ. Χρόνια δεμένο στη Ζάκυνθο, λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων της ΑΝΕΖ, περιμένει υπομονετικά το μέλλον του, το οποίο όμως, φαίνεται να γράφεται ζοφερό.


Περισσότερα για το πρώην M/S MIKHAIL SHOLOKHOV, στο πιο ενημερωμένο site http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mikhail_sholokhov_1986.htm

----------


## nautikos

Ενα ακομα πλοιο που δεν καταφερε ποτε να ταξιδεψει σε ελληνικα νερα ηταν το *Grace M* της _Marlines_. Αδελφακι του *Dame M*, αγοραστηκε και αυτο το 1991. Ηρθε για μετασκευη στην Ελλαδα, αλλα το μονο που καταφερε ηταν ενας μακροχρονιος παροπλισμος στη ντανα της Ελευσινας.

Μετα απο 7 χρονια παροπλισμου, μετονομαστηκε σε *Felicia* και το_ 2003_ εφυγε για τον _Aliaga_ στην Τουρκια, οπου και διαλυθηκε. 


&#169; Foto Selim San

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα επαθα πλακα με το GRACE M. Βλεποντας τις μετασκευες που εγιναν στο DAME M θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που περασαν απο την Ελλαδα και απο εμφανηση και απο επιδοσεις; Ποιος το αγορασε και το παρατησε; Εκτος αν ειχε συμβει κατι στο πλοιο και δεν το ξερουμε

----------


## nautikos

> Ποιος το αγορασε και το παρατησε; Εκτος αν ειχε συμβει κατι στο πλοιο και δεν το ξερουμε


Το ειχε αγορασει η ιδια εταιρεια (_Marlines_) και ειχε σκοπο να το μετασκευασει και αυτο στα χναρια του *Dame M*. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν προχωρησε η μετασκευη για οικονομικους λογους, μπορει ομως να κρυβοταν και αλλοι λογοι απο πισω...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Grace M" έφτασε στην Ελλάδα όταν η Mar Lines ήταν ακόμα στα πάνω της. Το αδελφάκι του, το "Dame M" υπέστη μια ευρεία και πολυδάπανη μετασκευή και το μεταμόρφωσε σε σωστό κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Ο σκοπός ήταν να αναλάβει δράση στην "καλή" γραμμή Πάτρας-Ανκόνας". Έπεσε, όμως, πάνω στον ανταγωνισμό των Superfast, αλλά και των άλλων νεότευκτων της Αδριατικής. Έτσι, το πιαχνίδι άρχισε να χάνεται και με τον καιρό άρχισαν οι ναυλώσεις σε άλλες χώρες και αργότερα η πώλησή του στους Κύπριους, όπου και εκεί έπεσε θύμα των γεωπολιτικών μεταβολών.
Μέσα σε όλο αυτόν τον κυκεώνα, το "Grace M" παρέμεινε πιστός φύλακας του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή. Είναι, όμως, αντιπροσωπευτική των αλλαγών που επήλθαν στην ακτοπλοΐα σε εκείνη την εποχή. Πολλά παροπλισμένα πλοία, από παραδοσιακές μάλιστα εταιρείες ("Arcadia Lines", ΕΛΜΕΣ). Τα περισσότερα από αυτά θα οδηγούνταν μετά από λίγο καιρό στα στα διαλυτήρια.
Διακρίνεται λίγο στα αριστερά της εικόνας η πρύμνη του "Grace M" δίπλα στον πάλαι ποτέ θρυλικό "Ποσειδώνα" της Παροναξίας (εδώ ως "Bel Air").
Άνοδος και πτώση της Mar Lines και όχι μόνο.

ΝΤΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ ΙΙjpg.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Τελικά πόσα ήταν τα αδερφά αυτής της σειράς πέρα απο το super naias to μαρινα και το ιεραπετρα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι τα δύο πλοία της MAR LINES δεν ήταν αδελφά με τα τρία πλοία που αναφέρεις (αυτά τα τρία ήταν αδελφά μεταξύ τους).
Το "Dame  M" ήταν το "FERRY AKASHI" και το "GRACE M" το "FERRY NAGATO".
Τα τρία που αναφέρεις ήταν τα "GREEN ARROW" (μετέπειτα "Αργώ", "Κρήτη" και "Super Naias"), "GREEN ACE" (μετέπειτα "Μαρίνα") και "GREEN  ARCH" (μετέπειτα "Κύδων, "Τάλως" και "Ιεράπετρα Λ").

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως η πιο σημαντική ομοιότητα των 5 καραβιών ήταν η μορφή της πλώρης τους. Παρόμοια πλώρη έχουν και τα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ.

Έδω το GRACE M. στο νέο μόλο δίπλα στο υπό μετασκευή αδελφάκι του DAME M. Επίσης διακρίνεται η πλώρη του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

dame m - grace m.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δύο ακόμη φέρι που ήρθαν στα μέρη μας και δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ ήταν το HOLYHEAD και TRE-ARDDUR. 

Το πρώτο ήταν ένα φέρι της British Rail, αδελφάκι του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι, που το αγόρασε ο Χανδρής το 1971 αλλά έμεινε δεμένο στην Κυνοσούρα ως το 1979 οπότε διαλύθηκε. 

Το ΤRE-ARDDUR, που πήρε το όνομα ενός κόλπου κοντά στο Holyhead, αγοράστηκε το 1969 αλλά αποδείχτηκε οτι οι μηχανές του ήταν σε μαύρα χάλια με αποτέλεσμα να έρθει τελικά με ρυμουλκό στην Ελλάδα το 1971. Έμεινε δεμένο άλλα 2 χρόνια και τελικά το τραβήξανε στην Ισπανία για σκράπ. Ήταν μια από τις λίγες αποτυχημένες αγορές του Χανδρή.  

untitled2.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## sea_serenade

Δύο εισιτήρια εταιριών που ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψαν.

*LIONS FERRIES*
Εταιρία που σκόπευε να ταξιδέψει το 1998 Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι/Μπρίντεζι (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) με το πλοίο NETTUNO (πρώην European Pride της European Seaways & μετέπειτα Hermes της Access Ferries). Τελευταία στιγμή τα σχέδια άλλαξαν και τα πρακτορεία που είχαν ήδη κάνει κρατήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, έτρεχαν και δεν έφταναν. Ευτυχώς τότε, υπήρχαν αρκετές εταιρίες και έτσι δεν είχαμε παρατράγουδα.

Lions Ferries tkt.jpg

*ADRIA FERRIES*
Η εταιρία με το όμορφο αυτό εισιτήριο είχε κάνει άριστη επισκευή στο λαβωμένο ANNA V του Απόστολου Βεντούρη (ΑΚ Ventouris), το ονόμασε JUPITER και θέλησε να το ανεβάσει το 1997 στη γραμμή του Μπρίντεζι. Η δουλειά όμως κάπου "χάλασε" και έτσι το JUPITER έμεινε στα αζήτητα μέχρι που ανέβηκε στις γραμμές της Αλβανίας για λογαριασμό της Anatolia Ferries.


Adria Ferries tkt.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

To διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο" της εταιρείας *"ADRIA FERRIES"* για τα δρομολόγια του *"Jupiter"* από το Μπρίντεζι για την Ηγουμενίτσα.
Το φυλλάδιο όμορφο, αλλά τα δρομολόγια δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν.

Adria Ferries I.jpg

Adria Ferries II.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο Roi, όχι σαν εμένα που δεν μου έκοψε να κρατήσω κάτι απο την παλιά δουλειά μου...........φτού μου!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Μην φτήνεσαι sea_serenade, έχει πάντα κάποιους "τρελούς" εκεί κοντά, που το κάνουν για μας... Παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον εκτός των γνωστών γκουρού του φόρουμ μας προέκυψαν και σαφώς νεότεροι.... ο "vinman". Θέλω να πω δηλαδή, αυτά που εμείς δεν κάναμε, τα έχουν κάνει άλλοι και τώρα τα απολαμβάνουμε όλοι θαυμάζοντας και ευχαριστόντας τους, γιατί έιχαν και έχουν την "τρέλα" τους, στην ουσία την πρόνοια :Very Happy:  της συλλογής.

----------


## sea_serenade

Leo, όπως έχω ξαναπεί πολλοί απο εμάς θεωρούσαμε δεδομένο οτι κάποια βαπόρια θα μείνουν για πάντα στην Ελλάδα. Οτι θα μείνουν αλάβωτα στο πέρασμα των χρόνων και θα ταξιδεύαμε πάντα μαζί τους. Υπολογίζαμε όμως χωρίς το ξενοδόχο με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν γίνει συλλεκτικές οι μπροσούρες του 1999 ή του 2000. Απίστευτο!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

To 1988 η Afroessa του Τροχίδη ανακοίνωσε τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχέδια που θα έφερναν 3 νέα φέρι στην Ελλάδα. Συγκεκριμένα θα γινόταν ένα joint venture με την κρατική Πολωνική εταιρία Polferries στο οποίο ο Τροχίδης θα είχε το 51% των WAWEL, WILANOW και LANCUT. 
Τελικά η συμφωνία χάλασε και κανένα πλοίο δεν φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Afroessa.

Το WAWEL που θα μετανομαζόταν SUPER PALOMA τελικά πουλήθηκε στην ελληνοαμερικάνικη Sea Venture Cruises και ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα ως CALYPSO, CEPHALONIAN SKY, LUCINDA κ.ά. 

Το LANCUT ήρθε αλλά αρκετά αργότερα ως EUROPEAN PRIDE του Αρκουμάνη.

Το WILANOW θα μετανομαζόταν GOLDEN PALOMA και είχε παρουσιαστεί το παρακάτω σχέδια που το δείχνει αρκετά μετασκευασμένο. Τελικά το καράβι δεν ήρθε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.

golden pal.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευχαριστούμε Ellinis για τις σημαντικές σου πληροφορίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Κατόπιν λαϊκής απαίτησης, τα μυνύματα για το Hermes V/European Pride απέκτησαν το δικό τους θέμα εδώ. Επίσης τα μυνύματα για το Carlo R. μεταφέρθηκαν στο θέμα του Queen M. ωστέ να είναι όλα μαζί.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ένα παλιό βαπόρι που δεν έφτασε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα. 

CELTICFERRY1943.jpg
Πηγή

Το αγόρασαν οι Τυπάλδοι από το Π.Ν. της Γερμανίας το 1966 αλλά το μεταπώλησαν τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου χρόνου στην Atlantic Steam Navigation (πλοιοκτήτρια των Doric Ferry, Europic Ferry κ.α) που το ονόμασε CELTIC FERRY.

Σκοπός του ηταν να ονομαστεί ΑΙΝΟΣ και να ταξιδέψει από Κρήτη προς Πάτρα-Τεργέστη για να βοηθήσει στις εξαγωγές προϊόντων της Κρήτης.

To ελληνικό όνομα δεν φαίνεται να το πήρε επίσημα και ίσως δεν σήκωσε καν Ελληνική σημαία.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως Landing Ship, Dock για το Π.Ν. των ΗΠΑ ως CUTLASS και αργότερα μετασκευαστηκε σε επιβατηγό φέρι με τα ονόματα JOSE MARTI και CITY OF HAVANA ταξιδεύοντας για τη West India Fruit & SS Co. μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Κούβας. 
Παρόμοιο του ήταν το ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ του Ελληνικού Π.Ν.

----------


## vinman

> To 1988 η Afroessa του Τροχίδη ανακοίνωσε τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχέδια που θα έφερναν 3 νέα φέρι στην Ελλάδα. Συγκεκριμένα θα γινόταν ένα joint venture με την κρατική Πολωνική εταιρία Polferries στο οποίο ο Τροχίδης θα είχε το 51% των WAWEL, WILANOW και LANCUT. 
> Τελικά η συμφωνία χάλασε και κανένα πλοίο δεν φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Afroessa.
> 
> Το WAWEL που θα μετανομαζόταν SUPER PALOMA τελικά πουλήθηκε στην ελληνοαμερικάνικη Sea Venture Cruises και ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα ως CALYPSO, CEPHALONIAN SKY, LUCINDA κ.ά. 
> 
> Το LANCUT ήρθε αλλά αρκετά αργότερα ως EUROPEAN PRIDE του Αρκουμάνη.
> 
> Το WILANOW θα μετανομαζόταν GOLDEN PALOMA και είχε παρουσιαστεί το παρακάτω σχέδια που το δείχνει αρκετά μετασκευασμένο. Τελικά το καράβι δεν ήρθε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> golden pal.jpg


Πραγματικά πολύ καλή πληροφορία φίλε ellinis...
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## vinman

Το 1988 ήταν η χρονιά που ο Αγούδημος κάνει το ξεκίνημα του στην ακτοπλοία.
Το πρώτο πλοίο που θα ξεκινούσε στο Αιγαίο ήταν το πρώην Free Enterprise iv της European ferries,αδελφό σχεδόν του σημερινού Ρομίλντα,Ολλανδικής ναυπήγησης του 1969.
Θα το ονόμαζε Νταλιάνα,όμως δεν το είδαμε ποτέ να έρχεται στον Πειραιά μιας και την επόμενη μέρα της αγοράς του ο Καπτά Μάκης το πούλησε σην Σουηδική εταιρεία Sea-link Rederi A/B για 3,5 εκατ.δολάρια!!!
Το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε Falster link,και το 1998 πουλήθηκε στην El salam shipping & trading με έδρα το Κάιρο και ονομάστηκε Tag el salam.
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία το βλέπουμε ως Falster Link!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18682

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sea_serenade

Θυμάμαι Vinman, κατα τα εγκαίνια του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α στην Ηγουμενίτσα, ο καπτά Μάκης μας είχε πεί οτι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ήταν το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Νο 10 ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν θυμάμαι καλά. Εμείς στην Ελλάδα μέχρι τότε δεν είχαμε δεί ποτέ άλλωτε βαπόρι με αυτό το όνομα. Θέλω να πώ πως ο καπτά Μάκης πάντοτε έκανε τέτοιου είδους μπίζνες. Αγόραζε 100 και πουλούσε 100+ (για να μην πώ 200+)

----------


## a.molos

Δυο φωτο απο δύο διαφορετικές ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α.Η δευτερη αφορά το πλοίο που προανέφερε ο φίλος sea serenade το οποίο δούλεψε λίγο στην Ιταλία και πουλήθηκε (ναυλώθηκε) πάλι στην Σκανδιναυία, με όχι και τόση επιτυχία σαν Pride of Telemark.
Το πρώτο είναι το παλιό οχηματαγωγό της Boυλγαρικής MED LINK Τzarevetz που ταξίδευε κάποτε απο Πάτρα.Οι φωτογραφίες απο την κάθοδο του στην Ελλάδα και την μετασκευή του.Και αυτό το πλοίο πουλήθηκε πρίν ξεκινήσει καλά - καλά τα δρομολόγια του.
ALKMINI A..jpg

ALKMINI A. 001.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Ενα πλοίο το οποιο βρέθηκε στην Ελλάδα ύστερα απο συλληψη του λόγω διακίνησης λαθρομεταναστών (με εγ/ογ!!) ήταν το VALENTINA, το οποίο εμεινε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στο Ικόνιο. Γράφτηκε ότι υπέστη μεγάλο πλιάτσικο, γιατί το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε καλή κατάσταση. Μάλιστα ειπώθηκε ότι θα έβγαινε σε πλειστηριασμό και πιθανόν να δρομολογούνταν σε γραμμή του εσωτερικού η του εξωτερικού Τελικά κατέληξε στην Αλίαγα.

VALENTINA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από το Νέο Ικόνιο της περιόδου 1998-1999.
Το "Βαλεντίνα" κατασχεμένο, λόγω της γνωστής ιστορίας με τους λαθρομετανάστες.
Θα ήταν ιδανικό για αρκετά νησιά μας, αν τελικά τότε είχε καταφέρει να ταξιδέψει.

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον mastrovasili, τον polyka και σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το Valentina στο Ικόνιο.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Δυο φωτο απο δύο διαφορετικές ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α.Η δευτερη αφορά το πλοίο που προανέφερε ο φίλος sea serenade το οποίο δούλεψε λίγο στην Ιταλία και πουλήθηκε (ναυλώθηκε) πάλι στην Σκανδιναυία, με όχι και τόση επιτυχία σαν Pride of Telemark.
> Το πρώτο είναι το παλιό οχηματαγωγό της Boυλγαρικής MED LINK Τzarevetz που ταξίδευε κάποτε απο Πάτρα.Οι φωτογραφίες απο την κάθοδο του στην Ελλάδα και την μετασκευή του.Και αυτό το πλοίο πουλήθηκε πρίν ξεκινήσει καλά - καλά τα δρομολόγια του.
> ALKMINI A..jpg
> 
> ALKMINI A. 001.jpg


Στο δεύτερο Αλκμήνη που μας παρουσίασε ο εξαιρετικός a.molos ,στις 28/02/2005 κατά τη διάρκεια της μετασκευής του στο Πέραμα,έπιασε φωτιά απο άγνωστη αιτία στο κατάστρωμα Νο 8 πρύμα στο χώρο του self service.
Η φωτιά τέθηκε γρήγορα υπο έλεγχο και η μετασκευή συνεχίστηκε κανονικά μετά απο λίγες μέρες όπως είδαμε και στην φωτογραφία του a.molos...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19659


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19660


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19661

(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sea_serenade

> Μάλιστα  ειπώθηκε ότι θα έβγαινε σε πλειστηριασμό και πιθανόν να δρομολογούνταν σε γραμμή του εσωτερικού η του εξωτερικού Τελικά κατέληξε στην Αλίαγα.


Μέσα σε όλα όσα είχαν ακουστεί εκείνη τη χρονιά, είχε ακουστεί οτι έπαιζε να μπεί στην πάλαι ποτέ γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Οτράντο αλλά τελικά τζίφος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βαπόρι του 1949 αγόρασαν οι Αγαπητοί το 1976 και έγινε το πρώτο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ της ακτοπλοϊας.

Όμως το βαπόρι δεν ολοκλήρωσε ποτέ τη μετασκευή του και έμεινε δεμένο για 4 χρόνια στην Κυνοσουρα ξεχωρίζοντας μιας και ήταν περασμένο με μίνιον. 
Τελικά μας άφησε το 1980 και πήγε για σκράπ.

Η ιστορία του και πολλές ωραίες φωτογραφίες όπως η παρακάτω στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/ship...s/hibernia.htm
Δίπλα του επίσης παροπλισμένο το τότε Constellation, νυν Salamis Glory.

Exress-Apollon----Danaos-an.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το θέμα μεγάλωσε αρκετά το χωρίσαμε στα δύο. 
Εδώ θα συνεχίζουμε να γράφουμε για τα πλοία που ήρθαν για να λειτουργήσουν σαν ακτοπλοϊκά, και εδώ μεταφέραμε τα post που αφορούσαν πλοία που θα ταξίδευαν ως κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα παλιό ρεπορτάζ για το Πέραμα, φαίνεται δεμένο σε μια ντάνα ένα άσπρο καραβάκι. Πρέπει να είναι το ΚΑΤΕRINA S., αδελφάκι του Guglielmo Mazzola. Είχαμε γράψει παλιότερα για αυτό πως ήταν καράβι του Σπανού (βλέπε Kallisti Ferries) και οτι:




> Aυτό και το αδελφάκι του, είχαν ναυπηγηθεί ως επιβατηγά το 1963 και αργοτερα μετασκευάστηκαν στις πρυμες τους για να πέρνουν και αυτοκίνητα. 
> ... ήρθε στα νερά μας το 1993-95 με το όνομα KATERINA S. και την προοπτική να μετατραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Τελικά κατέληξε να μετατραπεί σε παλιοσίδερα στην Αλιάγα.


katerinaS.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να συμπληρώσω την προσπάθεια του φίλου *Ellinis* για το πλοίο αυτό με μία φωτογραφία του πριν κατεβεί στα νερά μας και μία στα νερά μας.

Πρωινή άφιξη στο Livorno Ιταλίας με το όνομα LANTERNA
8 Αυγούστου 1988

LANTERNA.jpg

Στο Πέραμα ως KATERINA S παρέα με άλλα.

CATERINA S.jpg

Το πλοίο όταν πουλήθηκε για διάλυση, ανεχώρησε για Αliaga με το όνομα ALEXANDROS, ρυμουλκούμενο από το Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου.

----------


## Ellinis

Έσπερε είσαι απίθανος! Το μικρό επιβατηγό που είναι δίπλα του στη ντάνα ξέρεις ποιό είναι;
Βλέπω πως η μετασκευή τουλάχιστον ξεκίνησε με την "αλλά ελληνικά" εκμετάλλευση της πλώρης.

----------


## esperos

> Έσπερε είσαι απίθανος! Το μικρό επιβατηγό που είναι δίπλα του στη ντάνα ξέρεις ποιό είναι;
> Βλέπω πως η μετασκευή τουλάχιστον ξεκίνησε με την "αλλά ελληνικά" εκμετάλλευση της πλώρης.


Δεν  είμαι  σίγουρος  αλλά  μπορεί  να  είναι  το  HALKA  πρώην  Πολωνικό  που  το  είχα  δει  στην  ράδα  του  Περάματος  για  κάποιο  καιρό  αλλά δεν  ξέρω  τι  απέγινε  ούτε  έχω  κάποια  φωτογραφία  του.

----------


## Ellinis

Βρήκα κάποια στοιχεία (να 'ναι καλά το διαδίκτυο  :Wink:  ) για το ΗΑLKA:

Aπό το miramarshipindex βρήκα οτι ήταν 407 τ., ναυπήγησης 1967 στο Gdansk, και μετανομάστηκε 
το 94 σε PALOMA και το 97 σε GOODWILL GUIDE.

Στο equasis υπάρχει (το 2006) ακόμη με το ίδιο όνομα, σημαία Παναμά και ως μοναχοβάπορο της INTEROCEAN MILLENIUM με έδρα το Colombo, Sri Lanka.

To όνομα PALOMA που του είχαν δώσει στο πέρασμα του από τα μέρη μας, μου φέρνει σε Τροχίδη και Αφροέσα...

----------


## sea_serenade

Έσπερε, το LANTERNA/KATERINA S μήπως έχει καμιά "συγγένεια" με το GUGLIELMO MAZZOLA που βρίσκεται χρόνια παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι???

----------


## esperos

> Έσπερε, το LANTERNA/KATERINA S μήπως έχει καμιά "συγγένεια" με το GUGLIELMO MAZZOLA που βρίσκεται χρόνια παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι???


Βεβαίως,  ήταν  τα  δύο  αδελφάκια  ANTONELLO  DA  MESSINA  και  VITTORE  CARPACCIO

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εxpress Apollon πρωην Hibernia δεν το ειδαμε ποτε να ταξιδευει...ετσι πρεπει να ηταν...αν ετοιμαζοταν και εδρομολογειτο στην Ακτοπλοια... το Express Apollon σε καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση. 
express apollon.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική δουλειά διά χειρός *T.S.S. APOLLON.
*
Κρίμα που δεν ταξίδεψε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία απο τον θησαυρό των Στύρων. Είναι απο περιοδικό (άγνωστο σε μένα ποιό)!!!! Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, opelmanos, Harlek, SEA_PILOT, mastrokostas & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  

APOLLON 1976.jpg

----------


## trelaras

*Οδυσσέας Ελύτης [Odysseas Elytis - Vena]  
*Tι θα λεγατε να βαζαμε ενα ακομη πλοιο που σκουριαζει στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου?αν κανω καποιο σοβαρο λαθος κ ταξιδεψε εδω Ελλαδα να μου το πειτε!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε trelara εχεις απολυτο δικαιο,αυτο το πλοιο ποτε δεν ταξιδεψε στην Ελλαδα.  :Cool:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

express apollon.jpg


> Εxpress Apollon πρωην Hibernia δεν το ειδαμε ποτε να ταξιδευει...ετσι πρεπει να ηταν...αν ετοιμαζοταν και εδρομολογειτο στην Ακτοπλοια... το Express Apollon σε καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση. 
> express apollon.jpg


 Στην ωραία καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του φίλου ΤSS APOLLON να προσθέσω μιά φωτό του πλοίου στο Αμπελάκι.
Πολλές φορές εμείς οι απ' έξω βλέπουμε αυτό που δεν μπορούν να δουν οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι.
Ενδεχομένως οι Αγαπητοί να το πήραν κοψοχρονιάς αλλά παρήλικο πλοίο που θα πλαγιοδετούσε γιά να δουλέψει το μικρό γκαράζ, πέστε μου πού θα πήγαινε σε μιά εποχή που ήδη κυριαρχούσαν τα καθαρόαιμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ;
Το αποτέλεσμα γνωστό. Πέραμα-Αμπελάκι-Διάλυση Ινδία στην κατάσταση που βλέπετε.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ήρθε λίγο πιο μετά και κατάφερε να κλέψει καρδιές παρά το μικρό γκαράζ και την πλαγιοδέτηση. Ήταν όμως 10 χρόνια νεότερο και με άλλα "κάλη"...

Όσο για τη φωτογραφία: απίθανη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ήρθε λίγο πιο μετά και κατάφερε να κλέψει καρδιές παρά το μικρό γκαράζ και την πλαγιοδέτηση. Ήταν όμως 10 χρόνια νεότερο και με άλλα "κάλη"...
> 
> Όσο για τη φωτογραφία: απίθανη!


To αρχικά ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ με τα άλλα "κάλλη" μάλλον εννοείς κ την ταχύτητα, ήταν επίσης σαν μέγεθος πολύ κατάλληλο γιά την Συροτηνομυκονία. Το μικρό γκαράζ δεν ήταν μείον διότι τότε η κίνηση σε οχήματα ήταν ελάχιστη. Προσωπικά τότε σκεπτόμουν με τι θα μπορούσαν να αντικατασταθούν αυτά τα κλασικά ποστάλια όταν το "απόθεμα" στην Ευρώπη είχε αρχίσει να στερεύει. Ήλθε το NΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ κ συνέχισε να πλαγιοδετεί  παρ' όλο που είχε καταπέλτες σε όλες τις μεριές. Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί διότι το μέσο παράγει την κίνηση. Η εμφάνιση σε κάθε γραμμή ενός καθαρόαιμου ΕΓ/ΟΓ έφερε στη συνέχεια άλλο μεγαλύτερο κ.ο.κ.
Αλλά ξεφύγαμε κ ξεχάσαμε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ κ όποιο άλλο είχε την ατυχία να μην ξαναταξιδέψει.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> *Οδυσσέας Ελύτης [Odysseas Elytis - Vena]  
> *Tι θα λεγατε να βαζαμε ενα ακομη πλοιο που σκουριαζει στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου?αν κανω καποιο σοβαρο λαθος κ ταξιδεψε εδω Ελλαδα να μου το πειτε!


Βλέποντας τον Ελύτη και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω πως ούτε το αδελφάκι του νότου "Σφακιά 1" έχει ταξιδέψει από τότε που ήρθε, παρά μόνο βρίσκεται στη Σούδα εδώ και 3 χρόνια για να καλοσωρίζει τους επιβάτες των Ανεκοθηρίων :Sour: .... Κρίμα μια και αυτά τα μικρά (και όχι μόνο) Γιαπωνεζάκια πάντα μου ήταν συμπαθή, αλλά οι γνωστές απαιτήσεις πολλές φορές τα καθηλώνουν..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλέποντας τον Ελύτη και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω πως ούτε το αδελφάκι του νότου "Σφακιά 1" έχει ταξιδέψει από τότε που ήρθε, παρά μόνο βρίσκεται στη Σούδα εδώ και 3 χρόνια για να καλοσωρίζει τους επιβάτες των Ανεκοθηρίων.... Κρίμα μια και αυτά τα μικρά (και όχι μόνο) Γιαπωνεζάκια πάντα μου ήταν συμπαθή, αλλά οι γνωστές απαιτήσεις πολλές φορές τα καθηλώνουν..


 Noμίζω ότι εδώ μπαίνουν καράβια που δεν υπάρχουν πλέον.Προσωπικά μου αρέσουν κ τα δύο πολύ,πιστεύω αργά ή γρήγορα κάπου θα βρουν τον δρόμο τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Noμίζω ότι εδώ μπαίνουν καράβια που δεν υπάρχουν πλέον.


Σωστά. Και το ΕΛΥΤΗΣ και το ΣΦΑΚΙΑ υπάρχουν ακόμα και μάλιστα στη χώρα μας. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείει κάποια στιγμή να δρομολογηθούν.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μακάρι. Για τον Ελύτη υπάρχουν προοπτικές (ακούστηκε για δυτ. Κυκλάδες) ενώ το Σφακιά βγήκε ακατάλληλο για το λιμάνι της Γαύδου (μακάρι να το πάρει Έλληνας και να μπει κάπου). 




> Σωστά. Και το ΕΛΥΤΗΣ και το ΣΦΑΚΙΑ  υπάρχουν ακόμα και μάλιστα στη χώρα μας. Τίποτα δεν αποκλείει κάποια  στιγμή να δρομολογηθούν.


Και το "μικρό" Αλκμήνη Α. που αναφέρεται παραπάνω υπάρχει ακόμα σαν "Wawel". Κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ystad - Swinoujscie (Σουηδία - Πολωνία) παρέα με έναν παλιό μας γνώριμο, το Skania (Superfast I του 1995). Εκτός και αν εννοούμε δεν υπάρχουν στη χώρα μας....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι γιά πλοία που θα ταξίδευαν γιά Έλληνες που είτε ματαιώθηκε η αγορά τους είτε αγοράστηκαν κ δεν ταξίδεψαν.Η συνήθης κατάληξη ήταν τα παλιοσίδερα,η ολική απώλεια κ πιό σπάνια η μεταπώληση σε ξένους.
Γιά το SFAKIA I πραγματικά ήταν η δουλειά εντελώς στο πόδι... Εμπλέκονται πολλές φορές άσχετα άτομα σε αυτές τις ιστορίες.
Το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μακάρι. Για τον Ελύτη υπάρχουν προοπτικές (ακούστηκε για δυτ. Κυκλάδες) ενώ το Σφακιά βγήκε ακατάλληλο για το λιμάνι της Γαύδου (μακάρι να το πάρει Έλληνας και να μπει κάπου). 
> 
> 
> 
> Και το "μικρό" Αλκμήνη Α. που αναφέρεται παραπάνω υπάρχει ακόμα σαν "Wawel". Κάνει το δρομολόγιο Ystad - Swinoujscie (Σουηδία - Πολωνία) παρέα με έναν παλιό μας γνώριμο, το Skania (Superfast I του 1995). Εκτός και αν εννοούμε δεν υπάρχουν στη χώρα μας....



Το ΑΛΚΜΙΝΗ Α.,το πρωτο με τον τρουλο, ειχε ταξιδεψει για μια σεζον απο Ηγουμενιτσα για Μπριντεζι με την αρογη της ΕΛΜΕΣ

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν θυμάμαι αν είχε το δικό του θέμα ή αν γράψαμε εδώ για το ΠΥΡΡΟΣ της Epirus Lines ( ίδιο όνομα πρέπει να είχε και η εταιρεία του Πολέμη).
Υπάρχουν σκόρπιες αναφορές στο φόρουμ  για την αγορά της ημιτελούς θαλαμηγού του Τσαουσέσκου και την μετατροπή της σε Ε/Γ Ο/Γ στην γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα Ιταλία.
Η εταιρία μάλλον είχε έδρα την Ηγουμενίτσα. Ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω για αυτήν ( χρονολογίες μέτοχοι κτλ).
Το ΠΥΡΡΟΣ ποτέ πήγε απέναντι?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kάπου το έχουμε φωτό όταν το έπαιρναν γιά σκραπ.

----------


## Ilias 92

OK το βρήκα στο άλλο αντίστοιχο θέμα. και εδω. Θυμόμουν τις φωτό του Παντελή και μια μικρή κουβεντούλα που είχαμε κάνει σχετικά με το πλοίο Βίκτωρ.

----------


## BOBKING

και ξεκινώ αυτό το θέμα διότι αν και δεν ταξίδεψε πότε σίγουρα είναι ένα ιστορικό πλοίο που το έχουμε πόλι  δει κάποιοι πολύ και κάποιοι όχι τόσο 
με μια φωτογραφία κομμένη από τον εφοπλιστή μαζί με την αδερφή του 
image002.jpg

και μια φωτογραφία  από τα διαλυτήρια ως felicia 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172897

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και ξεκινώ αυτό το θέμα διότι αν και δεν ταξίδεψε πότε σίγουρα είναι ένα ιστορικό πλοίο που το έχουμε πόλι  δει κάποιοι πολύ και κάποιοι όχι τόσο 
> με μια φωτογραφία κομμένη από τον εφοπλιστή μαζί με την αδερφή του 
> image002.jpg
> 
> και μια φωτογραφία  από τα διαλυτήρια ως felicia 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172897


Η φωτό έχει ξανανεβεί στο θέμα του DAME M. Tην έχω σε προσπέκτους του ναυπηγείου Κanda το οποίο είχα πάρει από παλιά Ποσειδώνια.Το βαπόρι στη δεξαμενή πρέπει να είναι το FERRY HANKYU μετέπειτα SUNBOAT κλπ κλπ. Το συνημμένο από τα διαλυτήρια τι έγινε;
Bασικά όταν ένα πλοίο είναι ίδιο με άλλο,λέμε είναι αδελφό.Το θηλυκό δεν συνηθίζεται.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι μόνο οι Αγγλοσάξωνες χρησιμοποιούν το θηλυκό γένος όταν αναφέρονται σε καράβια και τα περιγράφουν σαν she. Σε άλλες γλώσσες αναφέρονται όπως είναι το γένος τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι μόνο οι Αγγλοσάξωνες χρησιμοποιούν το θηλυκό γένος όταν αναφέρονται σε καράβια και τα περιγράφουν σαν she. Σε άλλες γλώσσες αναφέρονται όπως είναι το γένος τους.


Όπως κ στα αρχαία ήταν η ναυς.

----------


## a.molos

dame m  grace  m.JPGΔική μου απο την απέναντι προβλήτα, απο τον λιμένα Ηρακλέους,πάντα μου άρεσε αυτό το τοπονύμιο.
Το Dame m. σε προχωρημένη μετασκευή, το Grace m. όπως ήρθε.Για τον αγαπητό Βίκτωρα που απολογούνταν στους λιμενικούς γιατί φωτογράφιζε καράβια (και όλους φυσικά τους συμπάσχοντες)!

----------


## BOBKING

για το παραπάνω αρχείο δεν ανοίγει ,διότι  έχω ένα μικρό  προβληματάκι με τα συνημμένα μου και θα το διορθώσω αμέσως  τα από κάτω είναι δυο φώτο του her majesty m,grace m στην Ελευσίνα το 1999 από τον Aντώνη  λαζάρη μαζί με τα duchess m,crown m

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> dame m  grace  m.JPGΔική μου απο την απέναντι προβλήτα, απο τον λιμένα Ηρακλέους,πάντα μου άρεσε αυτό το τοπονύμιο.
> Το Dame m. σε προχωρημένη μετασκευή, το Grace m. όπως ήρθε.Για τον αγαπητό Βίκτωρα που απολογούνταν στους λιμενικούς γιατί φωτογράφιζε καράβια (και όλους φυσικά τους συμπάσχοντες)!


Έτσι λέγεται επίσημα αν κ μου φαίνεται έχει ατονήσει.Παλιά λέγαμε "στον Αη Γιώργη",τώρα στο Κερατσίνι κ ακριβέστερα η προβλήτα,μώλος της ΔΕΗ.
Ευχαριστώ γιά την φωτό.Το GRACE M. oουσιαστικά χρησίμευε σαν αποθήκη γιά την μετασκευή του αδελφού του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εμοιαζε με με μεγαλο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ως αποτελεσμα μετασκευης και οπως ηταν αρχικα.Το πλοιο ειχε μπλεξιματα μετα με δικαστικους αγωνες της πλοιοκτησιας ενατιων των μελετητων της μετασκευης ,γιατι λογω αυξημενου βαρους εκατσε και δεν μπορουσε να φορτωσει πληρως ,με αποτελεσμα να μπει η εταιρεια στα εξοδα για να βαλει σπονσονς

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αδελφά πλοία δεν ήταν με το Μαρίνα και με το Κρήτη φίλε BEN?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι, εμοιαζαν αλλα ηταν το μεγαλυτερο <μοντελο>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Oxι, εμοιαζαν αλλα ηταν το μεγαλυτερο <μοντελο>


Τέλη 60 μέχρι μέσα 70 από διάφορα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία (βασικά Καnda,Hayashikane,Koyo) χτίστηκαν πολλά βαπόρια στο ίδιο στυλ.

----------


## samurai

Πρόκειται για τη βελτιωμένη και μεγαλύτερη έκδοση του FERRY HANKYU (1968) μετέπειτα SUNBOAT, IERAPETRA, BRINDISI κλπ. Ήταν τα αδελφά FERRY AKASHI (DAME M) και FERRY NAGATO (GRACE M) κατασκευής 1972 (Kanda Zosensho). Αγοράστηκαν to 1991 απο τη Marlines en block, εξού και η φωτογραφία. To δεύτερο πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ και πουλήθηκε για σκραπ στην Τουρκία το 2003, ως FELICIA. :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

popy pa ένα project της golden cruises που δεν τελείωσε ποτέ 
med_1_popy_pa.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικη φωτο φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## BOBKING

ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

και άλλη μια φώτο του grace m που άλλου ,στην Ελευσίνα 
med_1_film__251_.jpg
και η φώτο από το διαλυτήριο που δεν άνοιγε, foto selim san 
felicia_1972_1.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ενα πλοίο το οποιο βρέθηκε στην Ελλάδα ύστερα απο συλληψη του λόγω διακίνησης λαθρομεταναστών (με εγ/ογ!!) ήταν το VALENTINA, το οποίο εμεινε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στο Ικόνιο. Γράφτηκε ότι υπέστη μεγάλο πλιάτσικο, γιατί το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε καλή κατάσταση. Μάλιστα ειπώθηκε ότι θα έβγαινε σε πλειστηριασμό και πιθανόν να δρομολογούνταν σε γραμμή του εσωτερικού η του εξωτερικού Τελικά κατέληξε στην Αλίαγα.
> 
> VALENTINA.jpg





> Μια φωτογραφία από το Νέο Ικόνιο της περιόδου 1998-1999.
> Το "Βαλεντίνα" κατασχεμένο, λόγω της γνωστής ιστορίας με τους λαθρομετανάστες.
> Θα ήταν ιδανικό για αρκετά νησιά μας, αν τελικά τότε είχε καταφέρει να ταξιδέψει.
> 
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον mastrovasili, τον polyka και σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Το Valentina στο Ικόνιο.jpg


Και μια φωτογραφία σαν IBN BATOUTA το Μάιο του 1982. Μας την έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
ibn batouta may 82 (ren. valentina).jpg
Ο Peter το πέτυχε και σαν VALENTINA στο Κερατσίνι το 2001 και το έχει ανεβάσει εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2226569

----------


## Ellinis

> Δύο ακόμη φέρι που ήρθαν στα μέρη μας και δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ ήταν το HOLYHEAD και TRE-ARDDUR. 
> 
> Το πρώτο ήταν ένα φέρι της British Rail, αδελφάκι του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι, που το αγόρασε ο Χανδρής το 1971 αλλά έμεινε δεμένο στην Κυνοσούρα ως το 1979 οπότε διαλύθηκε.


To ΗOLYHEAD ανάμεσα στα ΦΙΕΣΤΑ και ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ στα Αμπελάκια. Οπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο παρέμεινε στα χρώματα της British Rail.
Η φωτογραφία είναι του Stephen Berry.

FB_IMG_15058456104721330.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν  είμαι  σίγουρος  αλλά  μπορεί  να  είναι  το  HALKA  πρώην  Πολωνικό  που  το  είχα  δει  στην  ράδα  του  Περάματος  για  κάποιο  καιρό  αλλά δεν  ξέρω  τι  απέγινε  ούτε  έχω  κάποια  φωτογραφία  του.





> Βρήκα κάποια στοιχεία (να 'ναι καλά το διαδίκτυο  ) για το ΗΑLKA:
> 
> Aπό το miramarshipindex βρήκα οτι ήταν 407 τ., ναυπήγησης 1967 στο Gdansk, και μετανομάστηκε 
> το 94 σε PALOMA και το 97 σε GOODWILL GUIDE.
> 
> Στο equasis υπάρχει (το 2006) ακόμη με το ίδιο όνομα, σημαία Παναμά και ως μοναχοβάπορο της INTEROCEAN MILLENIUM με έδρα το Colombo, Sri Lanka.
> 
> To όνομα PALOMA που του είχαν δώσει στο πέρασμα του από τα μέρη μας, μου φέρνει σε Τροχίδη και Αφροέσα...


Σε μια βιντεοκασέτα του 1994 (!) εντόπισα και ένα καρέ με το PALOMA στην ντάνα που μας το είχε δείξει και ο esperos.
paloma 400grt 1994 in perama.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί για ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στην περιοχή του Γκντανσκ και ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό πλοίο που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Πολωνία.
mio_3_2016_halka.jpg

----------


## sbalicki

It looks like the last sign of GOODWILL GUIDE (ex. PALOMA, ex. GEORG, ex. HALKA) existence is one below from 2002 (arrested in Beruwala near Colombo due to unpaid crew wages):
https://www.sundaytimes.lk/020811/bus.html#5
The ship was built in 1967 in then GdaΕ„ska Stocznia Rzeczna (Gdansk Riverine Shipyard), now Stocznia WisΕ‚a (Vistula Shipyard) https://stoczniawisla.pl/english for Ε»egluga GdaΕ„ska (Shiping of Gdansk) https://www.zegluga.pl/ , small then state owned shiping company. She wasn't first passenger ship built in Poland but was biggest - in this small shipyard. for 23 years she cruised between GdaΕ„sk and Hel peninsula, or between Gdynia and Hel. In 1991 she was chartered to Georg Tzanoykakis (not sure if transliteration is correct) from Piraeus for three years with an option to buy her after this period. She was renamed as GEORG. But next year she was arrested because of smuggling, what caused operator not to pay for her usage. So the decision of Ε»egluga GdaΕ„ska was to sell her. From this point history of PALOMA begins.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick είχε μοιραστεί μαζί μας μια φωτογραφία από το Πέραμα περί το 1984 που φαίνεται το παρακάτω ημιτελές σκαρί. 
unkn perama ca84 (3).jpg

Τώρα προέκυψε και άλλη μια πόζα του που ανέβασε στο ΦΒ ο Tony Davis και το δείχνει το 1986 δίπλα στο μπαταρισμένο ΣΟΦΙΑ στο Κερατσίνι. Καμιά ιδέα ποιό μπορεί να είναι;

unknown by Tony Davis at Keratsini 1986.jpg

----------

